# Backpacking equipment



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

So im looking at getting into backpacking alot more this year, mainly in the Uintas, and I was wondering if you guys could give me advice on good brands of sleeping bags, tents, backpacks, etc. to invest in. Also feel free to recommend any other piece of equipment you guys think is a necessity. Im basically starting at square one here, so any help would be greatly appreciated to get me headed in the right direction. Thanks!!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Go down to Recreation Outlet and they'll set you up with last years models at a bargain price. The guys at the American Fork store have been quite helpful and have had great advice for me in the past.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> So im looking at getting into backpacking alot more this year, mainly in the Uintas, and I was wondering if you guys could give me advice on good brands of sleeping bags, tents, backpacks, etc. to invest in. Also feel free to recommend any other piece of equipment you guys think is a necessity. Im basically starting at square one here, so any help would be greatly appreciated to get me headed in the right direction. Thanks!!!


I'm a big fan of Marmot tents and bags, but there are several brands that make them equally as good.

Go as light as you can afford and don't get sucked into -20 sleeping bag stuff, unless you plan on backpacking in the winter. I run a Marmot 15 degree for 3 seasons. I spent a couple of days at 7500 feet. It was well into the teens and I was plenty comfortable, but I do run a little hot.

I use my MSR stoves a TON. They can start fires, create heat when necessary and obviously cook things if you feel the need. :wink: I'm a big Freeze dried food fan as well, they're light and a nice change after a day of cliff bars.

A water filter is a great tool to cut down on weight, there are several threads on here that have discussed the different models etc.

Sleeping pad, when I was younger, I used Thermarest Z-pad or slept on pine boughs or whatever I could find. Though I still do that every now and again, I'm just not willing to deal with aches and pains anymore, so I pack a self inflating pad and in exchange for the weight, I'll take the comfort. If you're not stuck on being comfortable and just want the insulation from the cold ground, the Z pad is the ticket, it weighs something like 11 oz.

TITANIUM! It's expensive and I have collected over the years, rather than take the kick to the groin and buy it all at once. I use one titanium sauce pot for boiling water etc. and titanium utensils. Sometimes it's just because they're neat, but other times it makes just a bit of difference.

I usually pack 1 Sig water bottle and 1 wide mouth Nalgene(both empty since I have been using a filter). This usually covers any liquid needs.

There are a bunch of gear nuts on here, so I'd expect plenty of opinions.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought a new Kelty backpack this year that was really comfortable on our trip through Coyote Gulch. As far as sleeping bags go, I need a new one myself, so I'm anxious to see the responses. Thermarest makes a nice sleeping pad, but you can get an off brand one for cheaper at Rec outlet. As far as a tent goes, the wife and I bought the REI "Hoodoo" for our CG trip also, and we loved it! It was a bit steep, but still a good deal when compared to North Face or Mtn Hardware stuff. We bought the 3 man one, and its pretty light. 7 lbs total, but it can be set up as a minimalist shelter also if you are looking to cut out half the weight.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2489&p=27643&hilit=backpacking#p27643


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool beans, thanks for the responses so far guys. Pack thanks for the link to that thread, lots of good info there. I think I will focus on getting a good tent right now.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Cool beans, thanks for the responses so far guys. Pack thanks for the link to that thread, lots of good info there. I think I will focus on getting a good tent right now.





> I'm a big fan of Marmot tents and bags, but there are several brands that make them equally as good.


+1... Marmot


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh yeah, backpacks. Marsupium. :wink: Give me a holler and I'll get you a good deal on one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oh yeah, backpacks. Marsupium. :wink: Give me a holler and I'll get you a good deal on one.


Never heard of that one Tree; internal I assume?


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Oh yeah, backpacks. Marsupium. :wink: Give me a holler and I'll get you a good deal on one.


Really tree? I was looking at em on line, they look pretty nice.


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

The North Face makes nice packs - the kind with the swivel-hip suspension are the best on the market IMO.

There are a lot of brands that make good tents out there. Believe it or not, you can get a great deal on Cabela's brand tents for a 2-3 man that are light weight. 

IMHO the most importan features of a good backpacking tent are: Easy to set up, lightweight, durable and have good vestibule space. There are a lot of companies putting out tents that meet all of these criteria. No need to break the bank on a tent - shop around.

Same applies for bags. There are a lot of really good bags. If you are going to backpack 4 seasons, spend a lot. Otherwise, just look for something lightweight.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenguy88 said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, backpacks. Marsupium. :wink: Give me a holler and I'll get you a good deal on one.
> ...


Yes, I have several cases at my house. They are a very neat pack, let me know if your interested.

T


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Greenguy88, Go as light as you can. You can cover much more ground and still be able to fish at the end of the hike.

Great advice so far. Just will add, get gear that will last you for a long time and get gear that fits what you want to do. Good luck and if you have any more questions, just ask.

http://rnfinutah.blogspot.com/2008/06/l ... cking.html


----------



## wovenstonefly (Apr 9, 2008)

Vortex backpacks. They have a warehouse in salt lake where you can pick up their packs a little cheaper than retail. I have had two and theyre great. Last summer i took a week long trip to the wind rivers. we went in 15 miles and my pack was full of camping, climbing, and fishing gear. it was around 90 lbs. it carried it like a dream. they have a lifetime warranty too.

As far as stoves go i use the MSR pocket rocket. It's worth it's weight in gold. it only weighs 3 oz and is about 40$ boils a liter of water in four min.


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

For one person? I got a screened hammock from Sportsmans Guide ($40) a few years ago and that combined with a good rain fly is enough for one person. When you set it up you need a couple of trees and a couple of sturdy sticks to expand the ends. It really beats sleeping on the ground in my opinion....just my opinion.


----------

